

Rep. Mike Rogers’ Wife Stands To Benefit From CISPA Passing - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130417/16253022748/oh-look-rep-mike-rogers-wife-stands-to-benefit-greatly-cispa-passing.shtml

======
VonIgelfeld
Does this surprise anyone? It seems like regular practice to me.

~~~
cb18
Regardless of whether it is surprising, I think it is unwise to label it
"regular practice," because this gives it a sense of being condoned. People in
many spheres of public life recuse themselves of dealings in which their
actions and decisions have a direct effect on themselves or their associates.
Why should it be any different here?

